# هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟



## crazy_girl (29 أغسطس 2007)

في سؤال دائما يدور بذهني واتوقع يمكن يدور بذهن كل واحد ووحده يستخدم الانترنت وخصوصا المسنجر أو أي برنامج للمحادثة أو غرف المحادثة اي كانت الطريقة الي يستخدمها الشخص للمحادثة او حتى المراسلة عن طريق الايميل او عن طريق الاتصال بالهاتف أو الرسائل 

السؤال هو : هل يمكن اني من خلال هذي المحادثة او المرسالة او الاتصال اني أحب هذا الشخص؟؟ وأتعلق فيه؟؟

واذا احببت هذا الشخص هل يكون حب عابر او حب صداقه او حب جنسي او حب رومانسي او حب روحي او حب لمجرد قضاء الوقت والفراغ أو حب أخوي أو حب لاشباع غريزة داخل الشخص نفسه اي كان نوع الحب 


تتوقعون هل يمكن ان الواحد يحب بهذه الطريقة وخصوصا ان الحب هايكون من غير اني اشوف الشخص الي قاعد اكلمه يعني حب اعمى اذا صح التعبير وهذا الحب ذو حدين لانه يمكن ان الي قاعد اكلمه مش بنت او ولد يمكن شخص يلعب بمشاعر الطرف الاخر وكم وكم صارت مواقف ان ولد يدخل على انه بنت ويتلاعب بمشاعر شخص وبالنهايه يقوله انا ولد مش بنت ويصدمه ويحطم الأحلام الي بناها هذا الولد 


او نجد بنت هوايتها إضافة أي ايميل يعجبها وبكل سذاجة تكلم أكثر من شخص وتقول لكل واحد منهم اني احبك وهي بتاخد الأمور كلها لعب بلعب واستهزاء بالآخرين وعندها عادي تلعب بمشاعر الناس واحاسيسهم وهذا الكلام ينطبق على الولد أيضا وليس البنت فقط . تلقون الولد بس يقعد ويدور ايميلات البنات ويضيفهم وباسلوب منمق جميل يلعب بمشاعر الفتاة البريئة ويصور لها نفسه انه ملاك وهو ابو الرومانسيه ولمن يطلب منها طلب صعب وطبعا الفتاة ترفض يتحول هذا الشباب ويطلع على حقيقته ويتحول من ملاك الى شيطان وذئب شرس ابسط شي يضرب بعرض الجدار ويعمل لها بلوك ويضيع الحب الي بناه في قلبها ويحطمها تحطيم كل هذا باسم الحب .


للأسف الكل أساء لمعنى الحب الحقيقي وأصبح الحب لعبه يلعبها الطرفين للتسلية وتضييع الوقت والاستهزاء في قلوب المحبين الصادقين وجرح مشاعر الآخرين وأصبح لا معنى للحب في هذا الزمن وأصبح الي انقرض من شخص ما يثق في اي شخص ثاني ويعيش صدمه عاطفية تجاه الجنس الأخر الي اصابه بهذه الصدمه 
هذا الموضوع حيرني وحبيت اكتب عنه حتى يستفيد منه الكل واتمنى ان مفيش حد ينجرح من حبيبه او ينصدم منه ويبدد أحلامه الي عاشها معاه وتضيع الأيام الحلوة الي عاشوها مع بعض .



بس بقولكم الحب الحقيقى موجود في كل عصر وزمان الحب شيء جميل يحول المستحيل الى حقيقه يحول الخيال الى واقع الحب قوة دافعه للعيش بدفىء الإحساس بالحبيب (بس هو قليل اليومين دول )


الحب .. هو ذلك الوباء اللذيذ المعدي الذي يصيب كل الكائنات بدون استثناء له مغناطيسية تجذب الكائنات إلى بعضها البعض وبدونه لن تستمر الحياة على أي كوكب للحب معاني عظيمة وتعاريف عديدة تختلف من عاشق لأخر فكل محب لديه تصور وتعريف خاص لمعنى الحب.


الحب كلمة من حرفين يضاف لها ( ال) التعريف لعلها تصبح ذات قيمة للقراء ولكنها للعشاق كل شي في هذه الحياة كلمة كانت السبب في وفاة روميو وجولييت ولعلها المرض الأساسي للقلب الذي عجز أشهر الأطبة من معالجته بشتى أنواع الطرق كلمة تحمل أنقى بل وأصفى معاني الوفاء و الإخلاص و الإحساس .


كلمة كتب فيها الكثيرون وعجزوا عن الاتفاق عن معنى واحد لها .. فلكل عاشق تعريف ولكل محب قصة ولكل كاتب ماضي ولكل قارئ عبرة كلمة لا يدرك معناها إلا من عاشها ولا يحس بلذتها إلا من تذوقها إنها ليست مقصورة على فئة محددة وليست موعدة بزمان قد تصيب هذا الإنسان وذاك لترسم التفاؤل والأمل والسعادة ولكنها قد تغدر بالبعض كالذئب إذا أخطئنا في التعبير عن شوقنا فتجعلنا مدمرين لآخر يوم في حياتنا فجربوها ولكن كونوا حذارى منها .



واعلى مراتب الحب هو حب الله (الله محبه) (حب الرب الهك من كل قكرك ومن كل قدرتك)


في النهاية اقول للأسف صار المفهوم انه اذا قلت لشخص انا احبك تجده تلقائيا يذهب فكره الى الفكرة السيئة وهي انا احبك حب شهواني لماذا لا نفسر كلمة انا احبك الى انه :

انا احترمك
انا مخلص لك
انا احتاجك معي
انت مميز جدا
انت رائع في نظري
قربك يكفيني
انا افضلك على الاخرين
انا افضلك على نفسي
انا اخاف عليك
انا افتقدك دائما
تهمني مصلحتك
اريد ان اراك دائما سعيد
لا احب انا اراك حزينا
احب ان اساعدك في كل شيء
انا موجود دائما عندما تحتاجني
لا احب ان اغضبك
لا احب ان اراك وانت تبكي
يحزنني كل ما يحزنك
احب ان اقدم لك كل ما تحتاج اليه حتى اهم الاشياء بالنسبة لي
انت في تفكيري دائما.... وغيرهاااا الكثير


الحب الصادق هو لِزام الخواطر والأنفاس
الحب الصادق هو إنك ترى غير الموجود موجود

وأخيرا وليس أخرا اود ان اقوللكم 
الحب الحقيقى موجود بس الاهم نميزة فى حياتنا​


----------



## lousa188114 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

اولا ياكريزي عايزة اقولك وحشتيني جدا لاني اديلي كتير مشفتيكيش 
ثانيا الموضوع رائع وخصوصا ترجمة كلمة انا احبك الترجمة جميلة قوي والمعاني الكتير اللي مكتوية جميلة قوي 
ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليكي


----------



## crazy_girl (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

ميرسي يالويزا لمرورك ومشاركتك بجد ياسكرة وانا مبسوطة ان الموضوع عجبك


----------



## G E O R G E (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

شكرا ليكى قوى على موضوعك بس انا كنت عاوز اققلك انى لسة فى ناس بتفتكر الحب لعبة وهما مايعرفوش يعنى اية حب زى منتى قلتى ووصفتى يعنى اية حب وبختصار شديد الحب هو انى الشخص الى انتا بتحبة هاتعملة اكتر من نفسك يعنى روحك الى بتشوفها فية


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

طبعا صعب جدا تحب شخص من غير ماتشوفة مستحيل 
لان اساسا اساسيات الحب مش موجودة


----------



## سيزار (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

الاخت الفاضله C.g
الموضوع رائع حقيقى الف شكر عليه ...


----------



## crazy_girl (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

ميرسي ياجماعة لمروركم ومشاركتكم العسل دى


----------



## mero_engel (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

*ميرسي يا كريزي علي موضوعك الرائع والمهم جدا واللي اكيد في كتير بيعانه منه وبيحصل معاهم وميرسي لتفسيريك الجميل لمعني كلمه حب بس ياريت يتعمل بمعانها كده لانه ساعتها هيبقي احلي واعظم حب يدوم للابد*
*اما حكايه الحب من غير مايشوفوا بعض بصي هي ممكن تحصل وبتحصل كتير بس مش بيبقي حب بيقي اعجاب او اتشد لطرف الاخر وطبعا واكيد العلاقه دي بتبقي غلط من اولها وعمرها ما بتستمر*​


----------



## crazy_girl (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

ميرسي ياميرو لمرورك ومشاركتك السكر دى


----------



## losivertheprince (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

*سلام المسيح :
انا مش مقتنع
ومن غير زعل​*


----------



## crazy_girl (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

مش مقتنع ؟ ليه
وبعدين انا مش زعلانة لان اختلاف الراي لايفسد للود قضية وبعدين ده نقاش عادى
وياريت نعرف وجهة نظرك


----------



## losivertheprince (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

*سلام المسيح :
اولآ شكرآ لتفهمك الاختلاف وانه لايقل من النقاش الجاد ولكن يزيد من المعرفة لتزيد وجهات النظر التي ننظر بها للموضوع بحيث لا انظر اليه من وجهة نظر واحده بل من اكثر من جهه لاحصل علي افضل معرفه له .
الموضوع في الحب بالذات ابسط من كده انا مقولتش ان الامثلة الي حضرتك طرحتيها فعلآ عن نماذج الغش في المشاعر التي تعتبر كالخيانه .... ولكنها تمر بلا عقاب لان الضمير ميت اساسآ عند الذي يفعل مثل هذه الاشياء ولكن هذا لايلغي ان الحب يمكن ان يتم بلا اي قواعد لا اسس ولا حتي تقاليد فهو ليس شئ جامد وثابت بل هو 
كالريح الذي تحسيه ولا تريه
هل يمكن ان نقيس مشاعر الحب لدي الام او لدي الاب او لدي العاشق او لدي الله لنا 
كلا بالطبع لانها امور لاتقاس بالقواعد 
ولا اتكلم من فراغ ولا من محض هراء ولكن من واقع تجارب مرت بي او تجارب كنت شاهد عليها 
فلدي صديق تعرف علي فتاه عن طريق الانترنت وهو الان تقدم رسميآ لها وهو علي فكرة في محافظة وهي في محافظة اخري ولكنهم احبوا بعض بلاقواعد ولا اسس .... ربما يبدو كلامي عائمآ اي بلا رأس او ذيل ولكن من قال ان هناك قواعد لهذه العلاقة التي نمت بينهم كيف احبوا بعض بدون ان يروا بعض وهناك الكثير من هذه الحالات صحيح ان هناك الكثير بل الاكثر هي حالات الخداع ...
ولكنني هنا اريد ان اقول ان الحب مستعد للظهور ولو حتي علي بعد ملايين الاميال وبدون رؤيه صحيح انه اكتمل بعد ذلك بالتعارف والتفاهم ولكن بذرة الحب الاولي القت بشباكها بدون التعرض لاشياء مادية ...
ربما اكون قد تكلمت اكث من الازم ولكني ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت وجهة نظري قد تكون خطأ ولكنها علي الاقل .............
مادية او حقيقه  *​


----------



## wael2050 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

موضوع جميل بل اكتر من رائع وواقعى جدا شكرا ليك وشكرا على طريقه طرحك للموضوع بطريقه جميله وشرحه بطريقه ممبسطه ورائعه ربنا يبارككى يا كريزى جلير منتظرين المزيد


----------



## kajo (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

*كريزى  اخويا الصغير 
هههههههه

بجد مش عارف اقولك ايه
بجد مش عارف 
طبعا انتى عارفه ليه

بس برضو انت عارفه انه مكنتش حاجه من الحاجات دى كلها صح ؟

الموضوع اكتر من رائع وبجد انتى انسانه فوق الوصف فى كل حاجه

ربنا يباركك واتمنى انك انتى مش تكونى زعلانه​*


----------



## crazy_girl (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

ميرسي لكل اللى شارك بالرد او حاول يقرا الموضوع وانا مش زعلانة نهائي من اى حد بجد


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

الوضوع جيد جدا ورب يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

*موضوع رائع جدا ياكريزى 
نعم ممكن ان احب لم اراه فى حياتى من خلال النت والمحادثه التليفونيه 
وده انى الشخص بيلاقى الانسان الالى بيسمعه والالى متقارب معه فى الافكار 
وانوا مهتم بيه 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى جدا ياكريزى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## سامي البجوايا (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

:66:قبل كل شيء سلام الرب يسوع معكم دوماان المحبة التي عرفتها في التعليم المسيحي والخبرة التي عشتها في حياتي المسيحية علمتن شيئا مهما هو ان الله له مجد قد خلق الانسان لأنه يحبهمهما كان دينه ومهما مانت طائفتهمسيحي ...مسلم...يهودي..بوذي او اي دين اخر فهو من مخلوقات الله انه قد خلقهم جميعا لأنه يحبهم ان الله لايكره الانسن بل يكره خطياهم وأعمالهم السيئة وبأي حق نكرههم نحن المخلوقين فيسوع له المجد يقول احبوا اعدئكم وباركوا لاعنيكم واحسنو لمبغظيكم وصلوا لأج الذينيسيئون اليكم ويضطهدونكم لكي تكونا ابناء ابكم السماوي ...واليبارككم الرب دوما وكنوا النور الذي يضيء في الظلمة لكي يتمجد اسم الرب يسوع دوما ...وشكرا​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*



موضوعك جميل جدا يا كريزي

ممكن يكون فيه حب في الانترنت.. وحب صادق كمان.. اذا لمستي في الشخص الاخر احاسيسه ومشاعره عن طريق كلماته وافكاره التي يكتبها لكي


الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

ايوة ممكن​


----------



## crazy_girl (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

*ميرسي ليكووووووو كتيررررررررررررررررررر لمشاركاتكم اللذيذه بجد​*


----------



## just member (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

*الموضوع فى منتهى الروعة ربنا يبراك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك *


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

ميرسي ياجوجو لمرورك ومشاركتك اللذيذة دى


----------



## oesi no (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

ايه الموضوع الجامد دة عندنا 3 موافقين صحيح بدون ابداء سبب الموافقه لكنهم موافقين 
البرنس 
محامى اسكندرانى 
فراشه مسيحية :smil13:
هل معنى دة انكم حبيتو من غير ما تشوفو اللى بتحبوه والموضوع نجح 
الاستثناء مينفعش يكون مبدا 
نسيت اقولكم 
انا برشح انه يكون اعجاب اكتر منه حب 
وفى الغالب بيكون  تضييع وقت او رغبه فى ان البنى ادم يحب وخلاص 
فلان بيحب وفلانه بتحب واشمعنا انا محبش 
عن تجربه احيانا يكون فاشل واحيانا يصل الى الاعجاب ولا يزيد عليه شيئا 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## Meriamty (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

فى البدايه وقبل دخول النت كنت بقول انه مش ممكن احب اى حد من غير لما اشوفه 

والحب هنا مش بالضرورة يكون الحب بين الرجل والمراه 

لكن دلوقت بقول ان فعلا انا ممكن احب اشخاص عمرى ما شفتهم ولا هشوفهم 

اصدقائى وصديقاتى على النت والمنتدى ولو غبت عنهم كتير جدا بيوحشوووووونى


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*



oesi_no قال:


> ايه الموضوع الجامد دة عندنا 3 موافقين صحيح بدون ابداء سبب الموافقه لكنهم موافقين
> البرنس
> محامى اسكندرانى
> فراشه مسيحية :smil13:
> ...



ميرسي اوى ياoesi_no لمرورك ومشاركتكورايك الجميل واسلوبك المقنع
ميرسي اوى ونورت الموضوع


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*



Meriamty قال:


> فى البدايه وقبل دخول النت كنت بقول انه مش ممكن احب اى حد من غير لما اشوفه
> 
> والحب هنا مش بالضرورة يكون الحب بين الرجل والمراه
> 
> ...



ميرسي ياMeriamty لمرورك ومشاركتك ورايك الجميل بجد ميرسي


----------



## الطائر & الحزين (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

بجد الموضوع رائع وانتى فعلا عرفتى تعبري عن كلمة (الحب) بطريقة حلوة اوى


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*



الطائر & الحزين قال:


> بجد الموضوع رائع وانتى فعلا عرفتى تعبري عن كلمة (الحب) بطريقة حلوة اوى



ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك اللذيذة بجد


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

اى علاقة حب تنشأ عن طريق النت بتكون علاقه ناقصه لاهم اركانها وزى ما انتى قلتى بيكون حب اعمى .. لكن ده ميمنعش انه بتكون فى علاقات صداقه  جميله زى اللى بنشوفها فى منتدانا لاننا بنتجمع على حب اعظم وهو حب المسيح .
ميررسى يا كريزى موضوع رائع ومفيد يا حبيبتى .. ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## oesi no (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*




> اى علاقة حب تنشأ عن طريق النت بتكون علاقه ناقصه لاهم اركانها وزى ما انتى قلتى بيكون حب اعمى .. لكن ده ميمنعش انه بتكون فى علاقات صداقه جميله زى اللى بنشوفها فى منتدانا لاننا بنتجمع على حب اعظم وهو حب المسيح .
> ميررسى يا كريزى موضوع رائع ومفيد يا حبيبتى .. ربنا يبارك حياتك


:yaka: برافو


----------



## MarMar2004 (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

الاول وحشتيني موووووووووووووووووت يا اجمل كريزي جيرل
وثانيا انا مش بؤمن بالحب علي النت وخصوصا لو حد انتي متعرفيهوش لانك مستحيل تحبي حد متعرفيهوش


----------



## crazy_girl (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> اى علاقة حب تنشأ عن طريق النت بتكون علاقه ناقصه لاهم اركانها وزى ما انتى قلتى بيكون حب اعمى .. لكن ده ميمنعش انه بتكون فى علاقات صداقه  جميله زى اللى بنشوفها فى منتدانا لاننا بنتجمع على حب اعظم وهو حب المسيح .
> ميررسى يا كريزى موضوع رائع ومفيد يا حبيبتى .. ربنا يبارك حياتك



ميرسي يادونا لرايك الجميل اوى ده بجد
ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## crazy_girl (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*



MarMar2004 قال:


> الاول وحشتيني موووووووووووووووووت يا اجمل كريزي جيرل
> وثانيا انا مش بؤمن بالحب علي النت وخصوصا لو حد انتي متعرفيهوش لانك مستحيل تحبي حد متعرفيهوش



وانتى يامرمر بجد وحشانى اوى
وميرسي ياسكرة لردك الجميل


----------



## emy (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*




> كلمة كتب فيها الكثيرون وعجزوا عن الاتفاق عن معنى واحد لها .. فلكل عاشق تعريف ولكل محب قصة ولكل كاتب ماضي ولكل قارئ عبرة كلمة لا يدرك معناها إلا من عاشها ولا يحس بلذتها إلا من تذوقها إنها ليست مقصورة على فئة محددة


 

_مفيش حاجه اسمها حب من عالنت واحد معرفهوش ازاى يعنى احبه _
_بس بجد يا كريزى موضوع يجنن وكلامه يجنن اكتر _
_بجد الحب ده اجمل احساس فى الوجود واستحاله ان كلمه حب دى تتوصف فسطورمحدوده _
_مرسى يا قمره على تعبك_​​​


----------



## Rayieq (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

موضوع جمييل
بس بالنسبة لي ممكن حد يحب او يعشقه شخص من دون ان يراه
مثلا: لاعبين كرة القدم كيف نحبهم او نعشقهم كثييرااااا من دون ان نراهم


----------



## crazy_girl (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*



emy قال:


> _مفيش حاجه اسمها حب من عالنت واحد معرفهوش ازاى يعنى احبه _
> _بس بجد يا كريزى موضوع يجنن وكلامه يجنن اكتر _
> _بجد الحب ده اجمل احساس فى الوجود واستحاله ان كلمه حب دى تتوصف فسطورمحدوده _
> _مرسى يا قمره على تعبك_​​​



ميرسي ياايمي ياقمريا لمرورك ومشاركتك بجد نورتى الموضوع ياحبي
وكلامك سكر اوى بجد


----------



## crazy_girl (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*



Rayieq قال:


> موضوع جمييل
> بس بالنسبة لي ممكن حد يحب او يعشقه شخص من دون ان يراه
> مثلا: لاعبين كرة القدم كيف نحبهم او نعشقهم كثييرااااا من دون ان نراهم



ميرسي يا Rayieq لمرورك ومشاركتك ورايك اللذيذ


----------



## †السريانيه† (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

بصراحه هي فكرة اننا نحب شخص من غير منشوفه دي حاجه  صعبه جدااا
بس انا رأيي  اذ كان الشخص ده صريح واتعرفت عليه بعمق واتأكده انه جاد
مفيهاش حاجه  ان ينشأ حب  ويمكن بعدها يلتقوا  بلحقيقه وحصلت  فعلا
في ناس اتعرفوا بلنت وبعدين يلتقوا بلحقيقه وتنجح  علاقتهم وممكن يتزوجوا بعدها

موضوع  مميز ربنا يباركك​


----------



## crazy_girl (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

ميرسي ياالسريانية لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
ورايك حلو خالص بجد


----------



## naro_lovely (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

الحب الصادق هو لِزام الخواطر والأنفاس
الحب الصادق هو إنك ترى غير الموجود موجود
الموضوع راااااااااااائع بجد بس انا ليا وجة نظر لو لقيت حد على النت بيفهمك وبيحس بيك عمرك متفكر تبعد عنة اة مش شايفة بس يكفى حاسس بيك وانت بترتاح معاة وبجد ليا كتيررررررررر حبوا وارتبطوا كمان من على النت بس ميمنعش ان قصص الجرح اكبر بكتير من الحب بس الواحد مش بيقدر يمسك مشاعرة بس انا معاك فى اان مفيش احلى من حب يسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع


----------



## crazy_girl (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*



naro_lovely قال:


> الحب الصادق هو لِزام الخواطر والأنفاس
> الحب الصادق هو إنك ترى غير الموجود موجود
> الموضوع راااااااااااائع بجد بس انا ليا وجة نظر لو لقيت حد على النت بيفهمك وبيحس بيك عمرك متفكر تبعد عنة اة مش شايفة بس يكفى حاسس بيك وانت بترتاح معاة وبجد ليا كتيررررررررر حبوا وارتبطوا كمان من على النت بس ميمنعش ان قصص الجرح اكبر بكتير من الحب بس الواحد مش بيقدر يمسك مشاعرة بس انا معاك فى اان مفيش احلى من حب يسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع



ميرسي يانارو لرايك الجميل بجد
وربنا يوفقك
وميرسي كمان مرة لمرورك ومشاركتك:new8:


----------



## ناريمان (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

*الموضوع حلو بس مفيش حب من علي النت صادق في كل حاجة اليومين دول الكل بيلعب بالمشاعر والاحاسيس وكأنها ولا حاجة بالنسبة له واحنا اللي في الاخر بنخسر كل حاجة عشان محدش بيحس بحد ولا حتى بيراعي احساس حد مع كل احترامى للمحترمين من الولاد بس كلهم بيفكروا بطريقة واحدة وميرسي  الولد من دول يقعد يحب في البنت ويقول كلام رومانسي ويوهمها انها كل حاجة بالنسبة له وفي الاخر يقول ايه انا حاسس انى هظلمك معايا ومش هقدر اسعدك لكن في الحقيقة مش هو ده السبب السبب انه عايز يسبها عشان يلعب بمشاعر حد تانى  بس فيه طبعا القليلين الكويسين قليل اوى لما تلاقي حد كويس اليومين دول ممكن تكون بنسبة 5 % تلاقي الكويس وشكر ليكى وربنا يباركك*


----------



## مارينا عاطف زكى (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

سلام ونعمة . ان ممكن احب شخص لم اراه  اذا عرفته جيدا من خلال الناس وانه يستحق ذلك:smil13:


----------



## gigi angel (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

انا مش ممكن احب واحد  على النت لانى مش بعترف باحب عن طريق النت


----------



## وليم تل (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

صدقينى كريزى
الحب اجمل شىء فى الوجود ولكن حتى يتحقق لابد من تكامل اركانة
وهنا اقصد الحب بين الفتى والفتاة واركانة هى
1- تلاقى روحانى اى القبول المريح من اول لقاء او الارتياح لحديث شيق او قلم شيقوهذا ممكن توفرة على النت
2- تلاقى عينى وهذا عندما تتقبل النظرات وهنا لابد من واقع وليس كاميرا نت
3- تلاقى ثقافى وعلمى وهنا ايضا لابد من الواقع ولا يصلح النت لسهولة نقل مواضيع من الاخرين اى حرفنة النقل والحديث
4- تلاقى فى السيرة الذاتية والاسرية وهذة ايضا غير متوفرة بالنت لانها قابلة للغش
5- تلاقى دينى وهى ايضا غير متوفرة بالنت لسهولة الغش فيها
6- تلاقى مظهرى من حيث الشكل والملبس ...الخ وهذا ايضا لابد ان يكون فى الواقع
عند توفر هذة الاركان مجتمعة نتاكد من انة حب حقيقى ويترجم للنهاية الطبيعة وهو الزواج
وشكرا كريزى على موضوعك الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## تونى 2010 (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

:018A1D~146:موضوع اكثر من رائع:018A1D~146:


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

*واعلى مراتب الحب هو حب الله (الله محبه) (حب الرب الهك من كل قكرك ومن كل قدرتك)*

*فعلا اعظم حب هو حب ربنا

اولا احب اشكرك كريزى على الموضوع

اما بالنسبة انى احب شخص من على النت فهذا مستحل

لانة سهل جدا فية الغش

ميرسى كتير كريزى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## crazy_girl (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*



ناريمان قال:


> *الموضوع حلو بس مفيش حب من علي النت صادق في كل حاجة اليومين دول الكل بيلعب بالمشاعر والاحاسيس وكأنها ولا حاجة بالنسبة له واحنا اللي في الاخر بنخسر كل حاجة عشان محدش بيحس بحد ولا حتى بيراعي احساس حد مع كل احترامى للمحترمين من الولاد بس كلهم بيفكروا بطريقة واحدة وميرسي  الولد من دول يقعد يحب في البنت ويقول كلام رومانسي ويوهمها انها كل حاجة بالنسبة له وفي الاخر يقول ايه انا حاسس انى هظلمك معايا ومش هقدر اسعدك لكن في الحقيقة مش هو ده السبب السبب انه عايز يسبها عشان يلعب بمشاعر حد تانى  بس فيه طبعا القليلين الكويسين قليل اوى لما تلاقي حد كويس اليومين دول ممكن تكون بنسبة 5 % تلاقي الكويس وشكر ليكى وربنا يباركك*



ميرسي ياناريمان لمرورك ومشاركتك
ورأيك طبعا اللى بحترمه بس فى كتير شباب كويس صدقيني
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## crazy_girl (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*



مارينا عاطف زكى قال:


> سلام ونعمة . ان ممكن احب شخص لم اراه  اذا عرفته جيدا من خلال الناس وانه يستحق ذلك:smil13:



ميرسي يامارينا لمرورك ومشاركتك ورأيك وربنا معاكى ياقمر


----------



## crazy_girl (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*



germen قال:


> انا مش ممكن احب واحد  على النت لانى مش بعترف باحب عن طريق النت



اممممممممممم جايز فعلا مفيش حب من النت وجايز فى 
كل واحد وحسب وجهة نظره
وكمان حسب ماربنا بيرتب
وميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك نورتى الموضوع


----------



## crazy_girl (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*



وليم تل قال:


> صدقينى كريزى
> الحب اجمل شىء فى الوجود ولكن حتى يتحقق لابد من تكامل اركانة
> وهنا اقصد الحب بين الفتى والفتاة واركانة هى
> 1- تلاقى روحانى اى القبول المريح من اول لقاء او الارتياح لحديث شيق او قلم شيقوهذا ممكن توفرة على النت
> ...



ميرسي لتوضيح رأيك ياوليم
واسلوبك الراقي فى الكلام
وفعلا كلامك منطقى
بس فى نفس الوقت ده بيعتمد على الولد والبنت نفسهم
يعنى ممكن يعرفوا كل حاجة عن  بعض لو كانوا صريحين مع بعض من البداية مش لازم يزرع جواه الشك من نحيته او نحيتها


وميرسي ياوليم لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائعة


----------



## crazy_girl (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*



تونى 2010 قال:


> :018A1D~146:موضوع اكثر من رائع:018A1D~146:



ميرسي ياتونى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة:99:


----------



## crazy_girl (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *واعلى مراتب الحب هو حب الله (الله محبه) (حب الرب الهك من كل قكرك ومن كل قدرتك)*
> 
> *فعلا اعظم حب هو حب ربنا
> 
> ...



ميرسي اوى ياينبوع المحبة لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة ورأيك الاجمل


----------



## فونتالولو (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

سلام الرب يسوع
الموضوع جميل اوي في كتير عن طريق النت والاكتر في الحقيقه انتي كلامك جميل اوي ومتزعليش من النقد وعدم الاقتناع اصل الاختلاف في الري لا يفسد للود قضيه 
انتي موضوعك جميل اوي


----------



## crazy_girl (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

طبعا يافونتالولو اختلاف الرأي لايفسد للود قضية
والموضوع اصلا مش مسلم بيه
لازم تختلف الاراء وانا بحترم رايك اوى
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

*عن جد الموضوع رائع
وكمان تفسير لكلمة احبك 
لكن هو لما بيحصل حب لحد من غير ما تشوفيه
مش بيبقى حب لكنه تعود او ارتياح
وبيكلل بالفشل فى احيان كتير
وقليل اوى لما مواقف الحب من النت بتنجح

احيكى على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع*


----------



## crazy_girl (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن ان تحب شخص لم تره فى حياتك؟*

ميرسي ياجيلان ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك ورأيك المنطقي ياعسل
نورتى الموضوع ياحبي


----------

